# 2015 Madone will be new?



## YB1

I was watching an Andy Schleck video on Shimano TV (You Tube) and he said they'll be getting a new bike mid-season. Since disks aren't legal yet I assume he's talking about a new Madone.


----------



## SundayNiagara

I swear I read somewhere that discs are now legal


----------



## Marc

Andy probably DNF'd that video too.

/sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## YB1

Discs for road not legal yet. For cross they are.


----------



## YB1

I really hope some one with inside Trek info can comment.


----------



## SundayNiagara

YB1 said:


> Discs for road not legal yet. For cross they are.


I see.


----------



## spdntrxi

a redue for 2015 would be a little early... maybe 2016 would make more sense... that would be 3 years at least.


----------



## S2k552m

new Madones released in 2004 ... 2007 ... 2010 ... 2013 
so if history serves as an indicator, would make sense that 2016 is the next gen Madone. And may see it in the TdF in July 2015 ...


----------



## Peter P.

Yeah, I read about the new Madone. The article said it's lighter, stiffer, and more compliant, inspires confidence, handles like all of a piece; blah blah blah... ;-)


----------



## YB1

S2k552m said:


> new Madones released in 2004 ... 2007 ... 2010 ... 2013
> so if history serves as an indicator, would make sense that 2016 is the next gen Madone. And may see it in the TdF in July 2015 ...


The 7 series Madone was launched in June 2012 and then got a mild update (new rear triangle) last year. So seeing a new one this year might be a bit ahead of schedule but not out of the question.


----------



## Tigat

The new mantra from Trek is "release em when they're ready." There does not seem to be a "typical" cycle anymore.


----------



## YB1

I think I gave this thread the wrong title. The new bike Andy Schleck was talking about could easily be something other than a new Madone. I'm now wondering if it's going to be an aero-race bike more along the lines of a Propel, S5, AR type machine.


----------



## Rashadabd

Andy has pretty much been on a Domane since his injury last year. Given where he is injured, I don't see him returning to a Madone, he needs the extra comfort (and he's not exactly performing at his best with that). Like 1/3 to 1/2 of the Trek team races the Domane full-time.


----------



## spdntrxi

Tigat said:


> The new mantra from Trek is "release em when they're ready." There does not seem to be a "typical" cycle anymore.


they are quick sometimes... I've seen the new women's bike Silque in my LBS already.


----------



## Flieger67

spdntrxi said:


> they are quick sometimes... I've seen the new women's bike Silque in my LBS already.


My wife's P1 Silque SSL order is going in later today.


----------



## softreset

We put our first Silque on the floor on Saturday morning at 9:30 AM, it was sold by 2:00 PM. It was the SL model and it looks absolutely fantastic.

I ran into a Trek rep during the Tour of California fanfare and asked about new Madones for 2014. He didn't budge but I'm a lowly sales grunt so I didn't expect him to just spill the beans. I figured I'd ask for the RBR community, though!


----------



## Horze

Who was that amateur who rode the Madone to Tour victory in 2004? 
Oh yes, it was Terrance Hamstrung.

I believe it was Madone in 2003. Then Madone SL in 2004. Both overrated bikes but I guess marginally good for the time.


----------



## spdntrxi

Flieger67 said:


> My wife's P1 Silque SSL order is going in later today.


I just finished build a Madone six for my wife... full 9070 Di2, Aeolus D3.. she's not into "girly" colors, so if she wanted a Silque it would have to be through P1. Her Madone is bad arse... I think she will be content.


----------



## m3bas

There is definitely a new bike coming in the next month or so, that is from a Trek employee.Don't know if Madone or Domane or a completely new model?I'm guessing a new Domane but with geo more like a Madone, supposedly what Cancellara actually rides (not the classics edition that was released late last year).


----------



## YB1

m3bas said:


> There is definitely a new bike coming in the next month or so, that is from a Trek employee.Don't know if Madone or Domane or a completely new model?I'm guessing a new Domane but with geo more like a Madone, supposedly what Cancellara actually rides (not the classics edition that was released late last year).



MORE "race"/Madone-like geometry than the Classics Domane?? Don't think so.


----------



## 202cycle

Maybe a Madone with IsoSpeed.


----------



## YB1

That actually would be kinda cool.


----------



## m3bas

YB1 said:


> MORE "race"/Madone-like geometry than the Classics Domane?? Don't think so.


The classics domane is long and low but still has super long wheelbase.
The bike the pros have actually been riding has tighter geo similar to madone. There was an article on velonews or the like.
So yes more "race" geometry.


----------



## H3Tex

m3bas said:


> The classics domane is long and low but still has super long wheelbase.
> The bike the pros have actually been riding has tighter geo similar to madone. There was an article on velonews or the like.
> So yes more "race" geometry.


https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...AQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNHF58Y_PHQ0L7Ul9cvCPnCpnLwfSQ

Check out this video from the TD-California. Talks about Trek coming out with a more race geo bike than even the Domane Classics edition. The Domane was the reference but he did not call it a Domane. A Domane with a more race geo than the classics edition with basically be a Madone with IsoSpeed.


----------



## spdntrxi

Rode my wife's 14' Madone 6 this weekend for a nice 40+ miles of familiar hills.. it's about 1/2 pound lighter then my bike.. set strava PRs on both uphill and downhill sections, now I have to go out and set new one's with my bike. 

a madone w/isospeed sounds interesting, but I didn't feel like the madone road all that rough.. less jarring then my Look for sure.


----------



## bikehp

My understanding from our Trek rep is a new climbing bike is coming out. A superlight. He does not think it is going to be called Madone or Domane. New platform all together.


----------



## Horze

Madone will be relegated to Rouleur.

Climbing is where it's at.


----------



## cxwrench

bikehp said:


> My understanding from our Trek rep is a new climbing bike is coming out. A superlight. He does not think it is going to be called Madone or Domane. New platform all together.


^This^. New model, not a new Madone. Guess which letters will make up the name...


----------



## spdntrxi

climbing and aero at the same time.... call me interested, but it sounds expensive


----------



## cxwrench

spdntrxi said:


> climbing and aero at the same time.... call me interested, but it sounds expensive


It won't have the integrated brakes of the Madone. It's an additional model, not one to replace the Madone. It has a different name.


----------



## scottma

cxwrench said:


> ^This^. New model, not a new Madone. Guess which letters will make up the name...


Onemad?
Neodam?
Nomade?


----------



## cxwrench

scottma said:


> Onemad?
> Neodam?
> Nomade?


You're on the right track but I'm sworn to secrecy. You'll know soon.


----------



## Srode

Nomad


----------



## cxwrench

Srode said:


> Nomad


Somewhat more original than that.


----------



## Horze

It's Daemon as in Matt D.
Fully stealth and under cover livery for those CIA wannabe cyclists.


----------



## YB1

cxwrench said:


> It won't have the integrated brakes of the Madone. It's an additional model, not one to replace the Madone. It has a different name.


Disappointed to hear this. The integrated brakes are a huge part of the appeal of the Madone for me.


----------



## cxwrench

YB1 said:


> Disappointed to hear this. The integrated brakes are a huge part of the appeal of the Madone for me.


Really? There are much nicer feeling/more powerful brakes out there. I have the integrated brakes on my Madone and they're...brakes...but nothing special.


----------



## YB1

Definitely. Braking power has been more than good enough for a decade at least. That's why for me road disc is not something I could imagine ever wanting to have on a bike. The integrated brakes of the Madone are lighter (system weight) and more aero and they slow/stop the bike just fine. The Madone frame set is supposed to be one of the lightest, I think I read 790 grams somewhere. Especially since UCI hasn't lifted the 6.8kg rule I am interested to see what Trek has got up their sleeves. But maybe I'll end up sticking with the Madone.


----------



## dockt

I really did not like the feel of the dual-mount rear brakes on the Madone. Plus there was almost no room for adjusting the pads on wider section rear wheels. We are seeing many other companies aerodynamically hiding the rear brake behind the seat cluster and I prefer this because, as others have noted, there was never anything wrong with regular rear brakes functionally. It must have been a real nuisance for Trek to have to redesign the chain stays after just a year on the market to improve the structural integrity of that area with the integrated brakes...

Anyway, my guess would be Trek using the same design process of the women's Silque to lop off mass in the frame where its not needed, thereby dropping maybe 50-100g. Then incorporating Isospeed and using a traditional rear brake. I do hope they still use KVF tubes as that seems to be the best solution for aero and stiffness (eg Pinarello Dogma F8 copying Trek and Scott) currently. So the rest of the frame/fork would be mostly like the Madone. I'd also guess that TFR riders were saying they need a racier Domane, but still with the comfort. We'll see...


----------



## spdntrxi

cxwrench said:


> Really? There are much nicer feeling/more powerful brakes out there. I have the integrated brakes on my Madone and they're...brakes...but nothing special.


EE tells me their direct mounts should be out in about a month and they will sale singles ! I'm switching. I know the EE's are butt ugly but since it's where it is on the Madone.. who's going to see it. Keeping the DA front.. not thilled with Tektro T750R that I'm using for the rear.. it's only ok.


----------



## softreset

EMONDA Trademark Application of Trek Bicycle Corporation - Serial Number 86095148 :: Justia Trademarks

It's the only anagram of the word Madone that's gone through the trademark paperwork process.


----------



## spdntrxi

Electric? Just kidding 
Emonda .... Makes me think that


----------



## cxwrench

spdntrxi said:


> Electric? Just kidding
> *Emonda* .... Makes me think that


You said it, not me


----------



## dockt

If its called Emonda I'm not buying it .


----------



## tihsepa

That Emonda name also shows up in the list of approved frames by the UCI. 

http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NjczMDE&LangId=1


----------



## spdntrxi

tihsepa said:


> That Emonda name also shows up in the list of approved frames by the UCI.
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NjczMDE&LangId=1


SLR hmm... Superlight Road.. they have used that before. Maybe not the same level of KVF anymore.


----------



## dougrocky123

What can Emonda be linked to? A mountain, road, town, race? It it the Italian word for expensive?


----------



## spdntrxi

hope the debut at the TDF


----------



## Paste.

Trek already has the speed concept and madone to compete with other brands' tri and aero road frames, so my guess is a light weight frameset. Think 600 gram frame, 11 lb production bike. Rca please step aside, there is a new KOM


----------



## cxwrench

Paste. said:


> Trek already has the speed concept and madone to compete with other brands' tri and aero road frames, so my guess is a light weight frameset. Think 600 gram frame, 11 lb production bike. Rca please step aside, there is a new KOM


Not sure how dropping 150g off the frame leads to a 2-3lb drop in bike weight, but you're on the right track regarding the frame.


----------



## Paste.

Project 1 and the new super light frame.


----------



## 202cycle

dougrocky123 said:


> What can Emonda be linked to? A mountain, road, town, race? It it the Italian word for expensive?


Translation from Romanian, to prune.


----------



## krtassoc

Here it is!

https://f.st-hatena.com/images/fotolife/M/MTG0318/20140604/20140604174004.jpg


----------



## softreset

krtassoc said:


> Here it is!


OMG! Look it's on the Trek website already! :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench

softreset said:


> OMG! Look it's on the Trek website already! :thumbsup:


Uhmmm, no.


----------



## softreset

cxwrench said:


> Uhmmm, no.


The Madone URL was the dead giveaway, amirite?


----------



## YB1

cxwrench said:


> Uhmmm, no.


Seriously, can't the moderator delete that kinda bs.


----------



## Cyuan16

do you guys think that the new models will be released in a top line model? Or will Trek create a complete line of 3 series, 4,5,6,7?


----------



## Cyuan16

If trek did release the new bike in a few weeks or so, would it be on sale right away?


----------



## spdntrxi

Cyuan16 said:


> If trek did release the new bike in a few weeks or so, would it be on sale right away?


they can be very quick... at least if you look at the recent release of the Silque..that bike was seen in shop within a week after the formal announcement.


----------



## spdntrxi

Cyuan16 said:


> do you guys think that the new models will be released in a top line model? Or will Trek create a complete line of 3 series, 4,5,6,7?


rumored to be a super light climbers type bike.. you know light aint cheap, so expect madone 7 like prices at a min.


----------



## softreset

spdntrxi said:


> they can be very quick... at least if you look at the recent release of the Silque..that bike was seen in shop within a week after the formal announcement.


We had Sliques built and on the sales floor within 4 days of their web announcement. That being said, they were in the sales channel about a week before their public announcement. That's pretty standard for most manufacturers.


----------



## softreset

Ok... serious business link

New Trek road bike spotted at Critérium du Dauphiné - BikeRadar


----------



## Rashadabd

softreset said:


> Ok... serious business link
> 
> New Trek road bike spotted at Critérium du Dauphiné - BikeRadar


I am officially intrigued.


----------



## dougrocky123

Very nice bike but the question, for me, is this a new bike or a new Madone? I hear the Domane is selling great and the Madone not so much. The 7000 series Madone can already be easily built below the UCI weight limit so I can't see this as a lightweight climbers bike. They also have they given up on the aero rear brake on this model. Direct mount front and rear but if under the BB is more aero why not use it across there entire line up?


----------



## dockt

Of course, more details to come, but the current Madone is plenty stiff and light AND aero (shaving 100g of drag), but less comfort than the Domane. Relocating the brakes for improved feel and adding Isospeed, while keeping the KVF would have been the next best step, imo.


----------



## Rashadabd

dougrocky123 said:


> Very nice bike but the question, for me, is this a new bike or a new Madone? I hear the Domane is selling great and the Madone not so much. The 7000 series Madone can already be easily built below the UCI weight limit so I can't see this as a lightweight climbers bike. They also have they given up on the aero rear brake on this model. Direct mount front and rear but if under the BB is more aero why not use it across there entire line up?


I actually don't care what they call it. What does interest me is that they seem to have addressed every major criticism the new Madone received and mixed in some other things they haven't done before.


----------



## spdntrxi

Jungles (sp?) appeared to be using it in stage 2.


----------



## Rashadabd

spdntrxi said:


> Jungles (sp?) appeared to be using it in stage 2.


Here are some good pictures of the bike under riders:

Summit finish, heat animate day two | Trek Factory Racing

At first glance, it seems like more of a simple and straight forward no frills climbing/race bike than Trek has produced in a while. It will be interesting to read reviews and see where the pricing is on this one.


----------



## 202cycle

Where's the battery?


----------



## softreset

202cycle said:


> Where's the battery?


Seat mast/post battery, internal.


----------



## Rashadabd

More pics:

Spotted: new Trek road frame at the Criterium du Dauphine - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

It seems like this will be the lightweight all-around race/climbing machine to compete with the likes of the Tarmac and SuperSix Evo, etc. The Madone will be Trek's aero road offering to compete with the Venge, Cervelo S5/S3, Giant Propel, Pinarello F8, etc., while the Domane fills the endurance/sportive bike void (to compete with the Specialized Roubaix, Giant Defy, Cannondale Synapse, etc.). There's certainly some overlap and you could truly use any of those bikes to do anything for the most part, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Chader09

That seems like a proper breakdown/comparison.

I like the looks of the new bike for the brake change. I'm hoping they are available down to the 6 series initially. I love my Roubaix, however I want something more race-bike-like. I dig the Tarmac, but I like the H2 geo from Trek a bit better since it is closer to my "cruiser".


----------



## Rashadabd

Chader09 said:


> That seems like a proper breakdown/comparison.
> 
> I like the looks of the new bike for the brake change. I'm hoping they are available down to the 6 series initially. I love my Roubaix, however I want something more race-bike-like. I dig the Tarmac, but I like the H2 geo from Trek a bit better since it is closer to my "cruiser".


Yeah, and if you can get a 5 Series frameset and build it up yourself, that could be a nice option. I would think they have to offer both H1 and H2 fit on this. I like the rear brake and the "classic" race bike looks as well.


----------



## dockt

Looks like a new Duotrap design with all the piece on the inside of the chainstay.


----------



## krtassoc

Trek Emonda SLR vu sur le Dauphiné - Matos vélo


----------



## DethWshBkr

I was in to my shop yesterday talking about a Project 1, when a Trek rep came in. He told me about two weeks from 6.17.14, Trek will be releasing a new frame, NOT intended to replace the Madone 7, but intended to run along-side the Madone 7 as a flagship model. He said rounder tubing on the frame as well.

We were then guessing this is intended to be a Tarmac killer. 
Domane for the Roubaix, Madone 6/7 for the Venge, and the (I like Daemon as I read here!) for the Tarmac.


----------



## cxwrench

DethWshBkr said:


> I was in to my shop yesterday talking about a Project 1, when a Trek rep came in. He told me about two weeks from 6.17.14, Trek will be releasing a new frame, NOT intended to replace the Madone 7, but intended to run along-side the Madone 7 as a flagship model. He said rounder tubing on the frame as well.
> 
> We were then guessing this is intended to be a Tarmac killer.
> Domane for the Roubaix, Madone 6/7 for the Venge, and the (I like Daemon as I read here!) for the Tarmac.


"Emonda". I've seen photos of the bike boxes w/ the stickers on them. The bikes are in the system and will be available soon. They can't be ordered yet as they haven't been introduced, but Trek are getting them ready to ship.

There have already been photos of the Trek Factory Racing team bikes all over the interwebs, the new frame looks a lot like the old 6 series SSL w/ a more modern front end.


----------



## dockt

Anyone caught wind of a claimed weight? Wouldn't seem to be worth bringing to market if not significantly less than the Madone 7 at 725-750g?


----------



## r1lee

Frameset 690g

I'm looking at a picture of a fully built bike.
Full carbon seat
Vapor paint
One piece carbon bar/stem
Bontrager wheels, looks less deep the the Aeolus 3's but I've got a blurry image. 
No pedals
Red 22
10.22lbs or 4.6kg


----------



## spdntrxi

r1lee said:


> Frameset 690g
> 
> I'm looking at a picture of a fully built bike.
> Full carbon seat
> Vapor paint
> One piece carbon bar/stem
> Bontrager wheels, looks less deep the the Aeolus 3's but I've got a blurry image.
> No pedals
> Red 22
> 10.22lbs or 4.6kg


jebus.. me likey.


----------



## dockt

Can't quite figure out the math on that 10.22lbs but looking forward to Trek proving me wrong!


----------



## r1lee

so i just found out a little more info. The top of the line model will come in at that weight with those components. You are looking at above $15K and under $20k for the bike complete, no pedals. I don't want to publish the actual price.


----------



## spdntrxi

I just want the frame...

By that price it's looking like 7-8k for the frame with vapor coat


----------



## gambo2166

Can you say sub 11lbs bike out of the box?!?!?


----------



## dockt

I actually heard $7-8k for a DA complete bike, not sure if that is the lightest SLR version though.


----------



## r1lee

The DA 9070 SLR i think is coming in at $13K retail.
the frame is about $500-$1000 more then the Madone. Not as bad as the initial thought of the 10lb bike.


----------



## Cyuan16

The local trek dealer told me that he just ordered the new bikes and should be released next week. He also said there was one with 105 spec priced at around 1800


----------



## r1lee

Cyuan16 said:


> The local trek dealer told me that he just ordered the new bikes and should be released next week. He also said there was one with 105 spec priced at around 1800


yup, but i think that's the 3 or 4 series frame. There's the S, SL and the SLR, maybe even one lower model.


----------



## Chader09

So, can we expect an "official" release around the start of the Tour in July?

I'm guessing something around that time frame if dealers are able get pricing and place orders right now.

I'm interested in something around the $6K to $8K range with Ult or DA cable. Seems like that will be at least a 6 or maybe 7 series frame based on current Madone pricing.

Edit: I forgot to ask. Is the Emonda going to be available in the H1 & H2 fits?


----------



## dockt

Chader09 said:


> So, can we expect an "official" release around the start of the Tour in July?
> 
> I'm guessing something around that time frame if dealers are able get pricing and place orders right now.
> 
> I'm interested in something around the $6K to $8K range with Ult or DA cable. Seems like that will be at least a 6 or maybe 7 series frame based on current Madone pricing.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to ask. Is the Emonda going to be available in the H1 & H2 fits?


From what I understand, they'll be released on July 1. You should certainly be able to get a 700 series frame w/DA mech in the $8-8.5k range.


----------



## r1lee

Chader09 said:


> So, can we expect an "official" release around the start of the Tour in July?
> 
> I'm guessing something around that time frame if dealers are able get pricing and place orders right now.
> 
> I'm interested in something around the $6K to $8K range with Ult or DA cable. Seems like that will be at least a 6 or maybe 7 series frame based on current Madone pricing.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to ask. Is the Emonda going to be available in the H1 & H2 fits?


Yes they are, I saw both the h1, h2 and wsd available frames.


----------



## Chader09

Sweet. Thanks for the info dockt & r1lee.

I have good flexibility, but I don't want to be "racer" low. I have a 2012 Roubaix that I have been lowering over time.

I want to add a sportier model to the stable and the H2 option is one of the things I love about Trek compared to Spesh specifically. Tarmac geo is somewhere between the H1 & H2 based on my comparisons. I like that the H2 is a middle ground between Tarmac/Domane/Roubaix geo.


----------



## cxwrench

r1lee said:


> Frameset 690g
> 
> I'm looking at a picture of a fully built bike.
> Full carbon seat
> Vapor paint
> One piece carbon bar/stem
> Bontrager wheels, looks less deep the the Aeolus 3's but I've got a blurry image.
> No pedals
> Red 22
> 10.22lbs or 4.6kg


Not Bontrager wheels, they're by Tune from Germany.


----------



## spdntrxi

^ didn't think it would be ... Aeolus even in tubs are not super lightweight


----------



## TheMaz14

Not sure on forum rules, but on a "certain social media site that has a bird", if you search Emonda, it comes up with a picture of the bike on a scale weighing in at 4.6kg, and also a "shop in the south" made a welcoming post for the emonda.


----------



## spdntrxi

TheMaz14 said:


> Not sure on forum rules, but on a "certain social media site that has a bird", if you search Emonda, it comes up with a picture of the bike on a scale weighing in at 4.6kg, and also a "shop in the south" made a welcoming post for the emonda.


with Aeolus D3 5's... impressive. I didn't bother to try to zoom in on that small pic to read the weight... 9070 Di2..etc etc.. I'm somewhat skeptical of 4.6 with those wheels.


----------



## dockt

spdntrxi said:


> with Aeolus D3 5's... impressive. I didn't bother to try to zoom in on that small pic to read the weight... 9070 Di2..etc etc.. I'm somewhat skeptical of 4.6 with those wheels.


No. 4.6kg is only for the SLR with SRAM Red, and Tune tubulars and a one piece bar/stem combo. That's $15k...


----------



## spdntrxi

dockt said:


> No. 4.6kg is only for the SLR with SRAM Red, and Tune tubulars and a one piece bar/stem combo. That's $15k...


yes I know... but if you see that tweeter pic the bike is being weighed.. it's much too small of a pic, but the comment mentions 4.6. My japanese is non-existent .. well I can count to 10 and say a few other phases, but I can't read.


----------



## cxwrench

spdntrxi said:


> with Aeolus D3 5's... impressive. I didn't bother to try to zoom in on that small pic to read the weight... 9070 Di2..etc etc.. I'm somewhat skeptical of 4.6 with those wheels.


We've been asked to not comment about it til 7.1.14. otherwise I'd list the full spec.


----------



## krtassoc

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jQCMBRFBKkA/U6vT8ZpVwEI/AAAAAAAAToA/plwBBvmCVWo/s1600/9a8e2u5y.jpg


----------



## krtassoc

https://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/26/barazuqe.jpg


----------



## dougrocky123

Yet another bike I will never be able to afford.:cryin:


----------



## krtassoc

2015 Trek Emonda being assembled!

TREK Emonda ×°³µÖ±²¥_¹«Â·³µ°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É


----------



## krtassoc

More Pictures of 2015 Trek Emonda:

https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/c7a7d73f8794a4c2983e05fd0cf41bd5ac6e39f2.jpg

https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/4ff08eb1cb134954ba5405b2544e9258d0094a49.jpg

https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/0e1fea24b899a90177e9a3e01f950a7b0308f533.jpg

https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/2bdc3987e950352abe21c2de5143fbf2b3118b57.jpg


----------



## Srode

krtassoc said:


> More Pictures of 2015 Trek Emonda:
> 
> https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/c7a7d73f8794a4c2983e05fd0cf41bd5ac6e39f2.jpg
> 
> https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/4ff08eb1cb134954ba5405b2544e9258d0094a49.jpg
> 
> https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/0e1fea24b899a90177e9a3e01f950a7b0308f533.jpg
> 
> https://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/2bdc3987e950352abe21c2de5143fbf2b3118b57.jpg


No bike pictures showed up for me with those links.


----------



## krtassoc

Hum...I just checked (Click-through from the RBR Forum)...and they work fine for me.


----------



## krtassoc

Try this:

TREK Emonda ×°³µÖ±²¥_¹«Â·³µ°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É


----------



## Srode

krtassoc said:


> Try this:
> 
> TREK Emonda ×°³µÖ±²¥_¹«Â·³µ°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É


that works for me, not sure why the other ones didn't


----------



## krtassoc

More:

?????????????????????????????????????????????? - ??????????????????????????????????????

https://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/3d/c1/b28d5eb88f075090080a7fa0287773da.jpg


----------



## Horze

^^^ Boring and pedestrian.


----------



## tihsepa

Horze said:


> ^^^ Boring and pedestrian.


Yeah, all the matte black bikes lately are really exciting. 
Its a bike.


----------



## spdntrxi

every emonda will be project 1... those are some awful boring color ways.


----------



## softreset

Horze said:


> ^^^ Boring and pedestrian.


Well yeah... it's not even the SL or SLR.


----------



## dockt

From what I've seen, esthetic-wise, the SLR frame/SLR10 bike is the best looking, but I'm a fan of black on black... Most of the other frames seem like a step back 5-6 years in terms of graphics. And I hate how the font of "Emonda" on the chainstay does not match the font of the "SLR" on the top tube. This was executed much better on the current Madone. 

And what happened to "Aero is Everything"? Doesn't mean that it won't be a nice riding frame .


----------



## krtassoc

https://www.pagesinternet.be/saitta/news/large/trek_emonda_26062014113941.jpg


----------



## dougrocky123

So the Emonda will come out in lesser priced frames and builds. Great info! My question would be how much and if the 5 series will weigh less than a Madone 5 series.


----------



## Chader09

What I find interesting is how few Madones appear to be offered based on the table. It seems they are planning on lots of Domanes, several of the new Emondas, and just a few Madones. I would have expected a few mid-level bikes, but it appears they will only offer top and bottom tier aero-road bikes.

I guess it makes sense because the Domane is selling so much better by comparison. They seem to expect to sell more Emondas than the current Madones since they offer a wider range of builds and related pricing.

edited: fixed silly typos


----------



## dockt

Chader09 said:


> What I find interesting is how few Madones appear to be offered based on the table. It seems they are planning on lots of Domanes, several of the new Emondas, and just a few Madones. I would have expected a few mid-level bikes, but it appears they will only offer top and bottom tier aero-road bikes.
> 
> I guess it makes sense because the Domane is selling so much better by comparison. Them see to expect to sell more Emondas than the current Madones since they offer a wider range of builds and related pricing.


Wow, I didn't notice that about the Madone. The only carbon Madone will be the 7-series. Looks like they are phasing it out without actually saying so!? That would be a shame b/c I like their implementation of aero into the road bike. Maybe the brake placement was too polarizing for normal riders. The Emonda in its non-SLR forms is basically the old Madone again.


----------



## Chader09

It's funny really. They moved the Madone from regular road to aero a few years ago (rather than making separate road/aero bikes) and offer it as the coverall bike when you don't want a comfort bike like the Domane. 

Trek did this even though Specialized appeared to be successful with 3 separate style bikes (Tarmac = Light, Roubaix = Comfort, Venge = Aero). Now they end up where Specialized was, and on top of that are all but nuking the Madone from the lineup.

They offer the new Emonda which is essentially the same style bike as the original Madone before the aero changes. Perhaps the polarizing brake choice or something related to the whole Armstrong mess has them working to get away from the old Madone name?

One way or another, the sales must be bad enough that they don't see the point in building and stocking mid-level Madones despite having the design and tooling already available.

Bikes are funny business some days.


----------



## dougrocky123

Some of the UK sites are starting to show pictures and prices of the new Emonda. The 5 series ( which is the max price for my wallet) with Ultegra is $3900. I can't see it being much lighter than my Madone 5.2 and I have that "aero" thing going for me. The purchase of a Emonda, for me, would be more of a sideways move and not an upgrade.


----------



## dockt

dougrocky123 said:


> Some of the UK sites are starting to show pictures and prices of the new Emonda. The 5 series ( which is the max price for my wallet) with Ultegra is $3900. I can't see it being much lighter than my Madone 5.2 and I have that "aero" thing going for me. The purchase of a Emonda, for me, would be more of a sideways move and not an upgrade.


I agree, the Emonda SL is a 1050g round tubed frame. Nothing special, nothing new, imo. I do like the SLR, but more from a weight weenie and fabrication standpoint.


----------



## Chader09

Yeah, I have a Roubaix w/ Apex and I was looking to add a more race style bike with a big weight loss. I have access to a great Trek discount and like the H2 fits compared to what Specialized offers in the Tarmac.

I was looking at the 2014 Madone 7.7 or 6.5. I'm light at 150lbs without much power, so the off-the-front solo aspect of the Madone doesn't fit my style. Then I started to hear and see the new bike on the horizon. The new Emonda seems better for my size and style better.

I'm most curious to see what more "affordable" price/builds they offer in the SLR besides the super 10 model. Also, I suspect it will be part of Project One from the start, so that could be an option too.


----------



## dockt

Chader09 said:


> I'm most curious to see what more "affordable" price/builds they offer in the SLR besides the super 10 model. Also, I suspect it will be part of Project One from the start, so that could be an option too.


http://www.swinnertoncycles.co.uk/search/emonda


----------



## Chader09

Cool, thanks.

That shows the range and specs well. Now I just need the US$ prices


----------



## krtassoc

Put a little Bike in your Life : The all new Trek Emonda


----------



## dockt

The Emonda will not be available in Project One at launch. The 690g weight on the SLR frame is without the U5 Vapor Coat, amazingly.


----------



## dougrocky123

OK its 7/1 so hit me with all the Emonda pics and specs! So far it looks, to me, like the old Madone before it went aero. Yes, the top SLR is very lite and very expensive but at the mid tier 5 series all your getting new is direct mount brakes.


----------



## kookieCANADA

dougrocky123 said:


> OK its 7/1 so hit me with all the Emonda pics and specs! So far it looks, to me, like the old Madone before it went aero. Yes, the top SLR is very lite and very expensive but at the mid tier 5 series all your getting new is direct mount brakes.


Émonda - Trek Bicycle

I'll probably wait for Project One...


----------



## Dry Side

Trek Introduces the All New Émonda, Claims World?s Lightest Production Road Bike


----------



## g3p

What I find surprising is Trek actually posting the weights of each build on their site. Typically the big vendors refuse to give out info on this 

Also just noticed the SRAM SLR10 is a little 3 pounds lighter than the Di2 SLR9, 10.25 vs 13.45


----------



## Chader09

dougrocky123 said:


> OK its 7/1 so hit me with all the Emonda pics and specs! So far it looks, to me, like the old Madone before it went aero. Yes, the top SLR is very lite and very expensive but at the mid tier 5 series all your getting new is direct mount brakes.


Actually, the SL (5 Series) use traditional brakes. Only the SLR (7 Series) get the direct mount brakes.

The SL gains internal routing, seat mast/cap, full carbon steerer fork over the S (3 Series).

edited: clarified full carbon steerer for SL, only SRL gets full carbon (with drop outs).

This post has a good pic with the major differences between the SLR, SL, S.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/2015-madone-will-new-322996-5.html#post4656816


----------



## Dunbar

Chader09 said:


> It's funny really. They moved the Madone from regular road to aero a few years ago (rather than making separate road/aero bikes) and offer it as the coverall bike when you don't want a comfort bike like the Domane.


Trek doesn't have a true aero road bike like the Venge, Propel, Foil etc. The "aero" Madone didn't turn out to be very aero when tested by Velonews in the wind tunnel. As I recall the aero performance was really nothing special for a road bike. I can probably find the article with the wind tunnel test if interested.


----------



## tihsepa

Dunbar said:


> Trek doesn't have a true aero road bike like the Venge, Propel, Foil etc. The "aero" Madone didn't turn out to be very aero when tested by Velonews in the wind tunnel. As I recall the aero performance was really nothing special for a road bike. I can probably find the article with the wind tunnel test if interested.


I have never ridden in a wind tunnel.
Sounds interesting.


----------



## Chader09

Dunbar said:


> Trek doesn't have a true aero road bike like the Venge, Propel, Foil etc. The "aero" Madone didn't turn out to be very aero when tested by Velonews in the wind tunnel. As I recall the aero performance was really nothing special for a road bike. I can probably find the article with the wind tunnel test if interested.


That would be cool to see.

Maybe that is another reason Trek are pushing the Madone to the side.


----------



## Dunbar

tihsepa said:


> I have never ridden in a wind tunnel.
> Sounds interesting.


I guess you just take manufacturer claim's on faith then?

Here is the Velonews article where they tested the Madone. 1000-1100g of drag is pretty average for a road bike frame.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_us/news/2013/veloseptemberaerotest_low.pdf


----------



## r1lee

I was hoping for a completely white slr. So I'm holding off until p1 is available.


----------



## spdntrxi

g3p said:


> What I find surprising is Trek actually posting the weights of each build on their site. Typically the big vendors refuse to give out info on this
> 
> Also just noticed the SRAM SLR10 is a little 3 pounds lighter than the Di2 SLR9, 10.25 vs 13.45


I'm sure the SLR10 has the tune wheel set while the slr9 does not... there is not 3lbs between Sram and di2

probably other things too


----------



## r1lee

spdntrxi said:


> I'm sure the SLR10 has the tune wheel set while the slr9 does not... there is not 3lbs between Sram and di2
> 
> probably other things too


The difference between red22 and da di2 is about 150g.


----------



## spdntrxi

r1lee said:


> The difference between red22 and da di2 is about 150g.


I know just pointing out to gp3 ... we know it's the wheels that free up a majority of that weight...

and yeah only way I get a SLR10 is Project 1.. I like mostly white bikes too.


----------



## krtassoc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id2q_8lbjZY#t=13

TREK EMONDA SL6（トレック エモンダ SL6） - YouTube


----------



## H3Tex

From what I can tell, the 2015 Madone will NOT be new.


----------



## Dunbar

spdntrxi said:


> I know just pointing out to gp3 ... we know it's the wheels that free up a majority of that weight...


Plus, they're tubulars. But I guess uber-weight weenies are not opposed to running tubulars to save a few hundred grams of weight. 

Oh, and DA di2 is like $800-900 more than Red 22 at discounted online prices so that would drive up the price of the bike probably ~$1k.


----------



## krtassoc

Set of detailed photos of the Emonda SL 6 frameset, fork, and complete bike (I really like this bike!):

LORO bicycles:ITEM?????


----------



## Rashadabd

krtassoc said:


> Set of detailed photos of the Emonda SL 6 frameset, fork, and complete bike (I really like this bike!):
> 
> LORO bicycles:ITEM?????


Here's the actual weights of the different models with stock builds if it hasn't already been posted.

Hands On ? Trek?s New Emonda SLR 8 Plus Actual Weights!


----------



## krtassoc

Emonda Video Review:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgbPqwnbcL4


----------



## davidka

dockt said:


> I agree, the Emonda SL is a 1050g round tubed frame. Nothing special, nothing new, imo. I do like the SLR, but more from a weight weenie and fabrication standpoint.


Competitive weight, price, and ride quality. Trek always gets criticism for being overpriced. The SL ought to fix that.

It's funny how we're already scoffing at 2.3lb. frames as "pedestrian".


----------



## Rashadabd

davidka said:


> Competitive weight, price, and ride quality. Trek always gets criticism for being overpriced. The SL ought to fix that.
> 
> It's funny how we're already scoffing at 2.3lb. frames as "pedestrian".


I thought the same thing… This is one of the first times I have ever seen a major manufacturer release a new/redesigned competitve frame for less than $1500. The SL frameset is actaully going for $1299 at one of the shops in my area. I am kind of impressed by that.


----------



## dockt

Rashadabd said:


> I thought the same thing… This is one of the first times I have ever seen a major manufacturer release a new/redesigned competitve frame for less than $1500. The SL frameset is actaully going for $1299 at one of the shops in my area. I am kind of impressed by that.


I was talking about tech innovation on the SL frame. If you factor in price, then your point is well taken.


----------



## dougrocky123

I usually equate the 5 series Trek bikes with Ultegra to the Spesh Expert bikes. Kind of middle of the line where you get some of the trickle down from the top bikes and avoid the cost cutting of the bikes below.The new Trek Emonda SL with full Ultegra group is going to be hundreds less in price than the new Tarmac Expert which will use a FSA crankset. IMO this is because Trek is using the molds from the previous series Madone for most of the "new" Emonda. If the new Emonda is the new light climbing bike then the SL at around 17 lbs, with pedals and cages, is just average weight.


----------



## Rashadabd

dougrocky123 said:


> I usually equate the 5 series Trek bikes with Ultegra to the Spesh Expert bikes. Kind of middle of the line where you get some of the trickle down from the top bikes and avoid the cost cutting of the bikes below.The new Trek Emonda SL with full Ultegra group is going to be hundreds less in price than the new Tarmac Expert which will use a FSA crankset. IMO this is because Trek is using the molds from the previous series Madone for most of the "new" Emonda. If the new Emonda is the new light climbing bike then the SL at around 17 lbs, with pedals and cages, is just average weight.


The SL is around 15.5 pounds though. Check the Bike Rumor link I posted above. It's still a pretty darn good deal. I am biased though as I have grown to be more of a round tube stiffness to weight kind of guy rather than aero, etc.


----------



## dougrocky123

I was referring to the Ultegra SL6. 16.29 according to the Trek website.


----------



## Rashadabd

dougrocky123 said:


> I was referring to the Ultegra SL6. 16.29 according to the Trek website.


I guess I look at this way, if one likes the SL6, they are one wheel change or so away from a 15lb or so bike. Better yet, you could buy the SL frameset for $1300-1400 and build a 15lb bike (or lighter) without a crazy budget. I think that's cool.


----------



## spdntrxi

Rashadabd said:


> I guess I look at this way, if one likes the SL6, they are one wheel change or so away from a 15lb or so bike. Better yet, you could buy the SL frameset for $1300-1400 and build a 15lb bike (or lighter) without a crazy budget. I think that's cool.


exactly... the SLR10 is nothing more then a "see look what we can do bike" but I am very interested in the frame to build something lightweight without a crazy budget.


----------



## cxwrench

spdntrxi said:


> exactly... the SLR10 is nothing more then a "see look what we can do bike" but I am very interested in the frame to build something lightweight without a crazy budget.


We built a few last week. SL6 (Ultegra bike) weighed 15.9lb for a 54. That's w/ a 1700+g wheel set. Wouldn't be hard to drop some weight off that for not too much $$$.


----------



## dockt

@cxwrench, any word on availability of the SLR frameset, integrated bar/stem, and new brakes?


----------



## softreset

dockt said:


> @cxwrench, any word on availability of the SLR frameset, integrated bar/stem, and new brakes?


About 50-60 days is what I'm seeing.


----------



## spdntrxi

cxwrench said:


> We built a few last week. SL6 (Ultegra bike) weighed 15.9lb for a 54. That's w/ a 1700+g wheel set. Wouldn't be hard to drop some weight off that for not too much $$$.


That's pretty awesome.. I just built a Madone6 for the wife not too long ok.. 47cm frame helps keep weight down.. 9070 Di2.. Aeolus D3 3 wheels.. decent light stuff like Bontrager XXX parts and Zipp Contour SLSS bars.. Just under 15lbs which was my goal. I spent nearly $8k which is pretty good I think compared to Project1. Took me months of collecting parts at rock bottom prices but was worth it.


----------



## Rashadabd

cxwrench said:


> We built a few last week. SL6 (Ultegra bike) weighed 15.9lb for a 54. That's w/ a 1700+g wheel set. Wouldn't be hard to drop some weight off that for not too much $$$.


Sure wouldn't…


----------



## Dunbar

Rashadabd said:


> Better yet, you could buy the SL frameset for $1300-1400 and build a 15lb bike (or lighter) without a crazy budget. I think that's cool.


I don't know how Specialized justifies charging $3k for an Expert frame. I got mine through warranty but if I were paying out of my own pocket I'd be cross-shopping a lot more brands.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dunbar said:


> I don't know how Specialized justifies charging $3k for an Expert frame. I got mine through warranty but if I were paying out of my own pocket I'd be cross-shopping a lot more brands.


I agree and I think Trek is intentionally calling them and Cannondale out on it with the Emonda SL. It's a pretty smart move strategically if you ask me. Why spend $4000 on an Tarmac Expert or base Supersix Evo (non Hi-Mod) when you can build a lighter similar bike with everything you want on it for like $2800 or so and choose the color through P1?


----------



## Chader09

Emonda is now available on Project One.


----------

